# Our dilemma : Nova Scotia or Ontario ??



## Cybelle24 (28 Feb 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm not in the military but my boyfriend is (he's a tech in the air force) and we have to choose between two locations for our next posting: Greenwood or Trenton. 

Here is our dilemma; if we choose Greenwood, we know the PMQs, food, electricity, etc won't be too costly, BUT because it's far from Halifax, I might have a hard time to find a good job; on the other hand, if we choose Trenton, we already know that our PMQ will be very expensive and that the cost of living in general is higher in Ontario, BUT we suspect that it might be a lot less difficult for me to find a good job there. 

So I'm asking people who know both locations, or have been in a similar situation in their life, or anyone else who has an opinion about this topic, what should we choose ?? Don't be afraid to tell it like it is !!

                                                                                                   Thanks in advance


----------



## CdnArtyWife (28 Feb 2006)

I am a touch biased and I will admit that straight out. I grew up in Nova Scotia, more specifically in the Annapolis Valley region. I went to high school at West Kings with the "base brats" from Greenwood, and my mum worked for a doctor there in Gwood. So I don't mind being the first to defend the aspects of the Valley.

You have it right, the general cost of living is fairly low in the Valley. As for jobs, it depends on what your line of work is. There is a fair amount of employment opportunities in the Kentville/New Minas and Wolfville area which are just 20-30 minute drive away. Conversely, you could look into buying or renting in the Hantsport area (even cheaper than Kingston/Greenwood) which is pretty much the perfect half-way point between Greenwood and Halifax. I know several military families who have chosen to do just that...this way they split the commuting down the middle, and Hantsport is a cute little sleeper town.

Kingston/Greenwood and Kentville/New Minas are constantly growing...every time I go "home" I see more and more changes...I don't think you would be so hard up to find employment there. Also you can take advantage of the Employment Assistance Coordinator at the MFRC there, it is a service that is free to military spouses and dependants to help find employment and ease the transition between postings. The Employment Assistance Coordinator often has inroads with employers in the area encouraging the hiring of military spouses, and they offer great services and betterment courses.

I can not speak a lick about Trenton, however, as I have not had the opportunity to live further west than Montreal yet. Maybe someone else can enlighten you on that area.

Best of luck!

Kara


----------



## muffin (28 Feb 2006)

Hi there
I am from Halifax, my family is in the Valley - and am currently living in Kingston (about 45min - 1hr from Trenton). 

Cost of living in Greenwood - is definatly less than Ontario. Ontario has a Hydro crisis every summer and a Doctor shortage that could see you without a family doctor for more than 5 yrs. Some things in Halifax cost more than Ontario and vice versa. I know when I went home last summer the cost of living in Hfx had gone WAY up from what I had remembered. It is still less in the Valley from what I have seen though.

WRT to finding employment, as mentioned above it really does depend on what it is that you are looking to do. Trenton is a fairly small town, but it is an easy commute to Belleville or Kingston. (Kingstonians seem to love to commute from Toronto to Cornwall and everything in between!)

I love the Valley - but have to say I am getting accustomed to these easy Ontario Winters 

Have you tried searching the jobs in the area to see what is available - to get an idea of what your search will be like? What field will you be looking for work in?

muffin


----------



## Gramps (28 Feb 2006)

I presently live and work in Greenwood and I cant wait to get out of here. Sorry guys but I don't like the Valley, some things are cheaper here for sure but you pay less tax in Ontario, there are also not as many jobs here as one may think. I know from experience that it can be very hard to find a well paying job in the area if you are not in the military. It is good if you have kids but there really is not that much here otherwise.


----------



## Siggywife (28 Feb 2006)

Well I can honestly I have been to both..I grew up in Trenton.. Yes it isnt exactly what you call prefect..It has its issues like most small towns they have a tendency to be more present.. They have good schools and not far from great shopping... Belleville is pretty close and there are several smaller towns around... I cant say much about the PQM's as they reflect the raising costs of living..

We moved out to Shearwater last summer from Kingston and it has been a struggle to adjust to the cost of living.. We decided to buy a house rather then live in the Q's.. Its funny how people approach this topic..which is cheaper to live?.. LOL.. The rate of work and minium wage is much less then Ontario and the groceries aren't that cheap either..7 dollars for a 4l bag of milk verses 4.5 in Ontario.. Fruits and vegetables are just as high.. To feed our family of four.. (two small children) our bill has doubled and we aren't eating extravgently(?).. Gas is unbelievable.. To us.. Nova Scotia hasnt been nice either.. Car broken into, House egged, Damage to property and some other stuff... I went from being a SAHM to working two part time jobs to get ahead... And if you dont think there crime here I have noticed alot since moving here...Although the scenery is beautiful and the drive is wonderful.. It just isnt the same twenty years ago..

I guess you do what you know... I know Ontario very well and hope to return to retire there... The east coast just isnt for us.. We are off to  Edmonton this summer which will be nice.. More thigns to do and more places to go.. We are a busy family and social butterflies that need people around to talk and fun..We just arent getting that here..


Good luck with what ever choice you make?.. Both have thier perks and down falls..

Siggy


----------



## AmmoTech90 (28 Feb 2006)

I have to agree with Siggywife.  My east coast experience was eight years in Gagetown, preceded by twelve years in Ontario/Alberta.  Houses are cheap in a lot of Atlantic Canada.  I think that is because there's a not a lot of demand for them.  I had a motorcycle stolen within the first week of getting to New Brunswick, things would be stolen around the neighborhood regularly, and this wasn't just in the PMQ patch, the small towns had the same problem.  Taxes are more, gas is generally more (varies though).  Groceries are much more expensive.  Area is nice to look at though.


----------



## Shadow Cat (1 Mar 2006)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Taxes are more, gas is generally more (varies though).  Groceries are much more expensive.  Area is nice to look at though.



I just moved from NS in November to Kingston On which isnt too far from Trenton and I can tell you right now I am loving it here.  I love it for the above reasons and for the fact that insurance is cheaper here, at least for us.  Oh and not to mention the bundle packages (phone, cable and internet with unlimited long distance for $99 a month, sweet).

I however will go back to NS when we retire.  It is home and well you just cant take that out of the girl right.  But for now I am enjoying it here in Ontario and look forward to seeing other parts of the country before than.


----------



## muffin (1 Mar 2006)

Hey Shadow Cat!
From one Nova Scotia to Kingston Transplant to another - 


**~**~ HAPPY BIRTHDAY ~**~**

muffin


----------



## Shadow Cat (3 Mar 2006)

Aww that is so sweet.  I didnt see this till now but you brought a huge smile to my face.  30 now and loving it.  lol.


----------



## shado_wolf (7 Mar 2006)

Hello,

We faced the same situation about 2 months back. ... simular.  Toronto or Greenwood.  I asked about as did my wife through the various mil wives forums she frequents and we decided to go with ontario.  She was basically told that in Greenwood she could either work at the mall or hang out at the mall.  The cost of living is HUGE here.  We would be paying 1500/month in childcare if she went to work full time so that may be a consideration regarding employment opportunities in Ontario vs NS.  That was one thing we didn't realize till we got here.  I'm not sure of the cost or if you even have kids.... sorry didn't get to read all the post yet...

Anyways good luck,
Dylan


----------



## *star (8 Mar 2006)

You must have a gut feeling about one or the other...go with it...

Everytime I've "logically" worked my way out of following my gut/heart for money reasons, job etc its gone wrong.


----------



## Ed Gagnon (9 Mar 2006)

Hi Cybelle,

I have visited Greenwood and lived in Trenton.  I believe that I would recommend Greenwood.  I have to agree with comments above that Trenton has some serious community problems associated with drugs and crime.  As well, Trenton as a town has some serious challenges...it ain't a nice little quaint town.  Greenwood and the Annapolis Valley I always remember as being much nicer and better for families.  I had an employee who was a military spouse move to Greenwood several years ago and she asked me if I would be a reference for her for job applications.  I have since had about three calls so there are jobs there.  I believe that there are jobs anywhere for someone who is smart enough to get out there and look for one.

Go for Greenwood.  The maritimes are great.  Of course, if Petawawa comes up as an option, then forget Greenwood and Trenton and come to paradise!!

Ed Gagnon
Petawawa


----------



## Cybelle24 (14 Mar 2006)

A big thank you to everyone who took the time to write a little something. Just for the record, my boyfriend and I got the final answer from the army and it's official, we're going to Greenwood this summer. 
I sure hope the people who claimed that Greenwood is a great place to live are right because we'll seemingly spend the next couple of years there. Our next preoccupation is to find a house in the area because we're tired of throwing money out the window with appartments. So if anyone has info about nice-and-not-too-expensive houses on sale in the area of Greenwood, please reply !!


----------



## CdnArtyWife (15 Mar 2006)

You might want to check this out: http://www.mostreferred.ca/homes-for-sale/NS/greenwood-novascotia-property-search.html

That is what I got when I googled the MLS for Greenwood.

Good luck...


----------



## gaspasser (21 May 2006)

If I may put my 2 cents worth in.  I've got 22 years in and have been to Pet, G'wood, Kinsgton (ON) and Trenton. We moved from G'wood to K'ton last year.  The first thing we noticed was that pay stayed about the same.  Between taxes and cost of living, we broke even.  Gas, food/milk, utilities, and amenities are lower here. (We have two teenage boys) Taxes are lower here.  What got us was the PMQ rent, but that is soon to change.  PMQ's in K'ton are okay, expensive ($750ish) livable, but the housing market looks good.  PMQ's in G'wood are cheap but livable and good housing 10-15 minutes from the base. And then there's the FARM thing, if you like the smell of piggy poop (being PC here) in the summer, then the valley is your palce (being sacrcastic)  Jobs in G'wood are transient, mostly filled my spouses. Professional jobs are hard to get unless you know someone and if you're not too picky for salary. Medical in G'wood sucks, you have to go to Hfx for good health care (my niner is diabetic and was poorly treated in the valley) Education is bad.  My son went to West Kings and he/we couldn't wait for him to get out of there.  Drugs!  Poor hygiene in the school, and a broad mix of cultures in the school (farm-rural-military-town folk) He LOVES the school here, more vocational training and better/caring teachers. Yes, I'm trashing the NS education system even though I grew up in it.  So I guess I'm trying to say that Trenton, or Ontario in general, is better.  
That's about all I have to say about that...


----------



## nschickie (22 May 2006)

I happen to be living in Greenwood so I felt like I should respond....
Yes, things can be more expensive here than in Ontario. Yes, you can smell pig poop for a few weeks each spring if you live outside the immediate area.  Yes, you do have a mix of people and cultures.....SO WHAT!! It is worth paying extra money to be living in a small town where there is almost no crime and you still have access to bigger city things.  You are only a short drive to Halifax.  Valley Regional in Kentville is a nice hospital.  If you want a perfect healthcare system then move to Alberta  
 Yes, I lived in Ontario and liked it very much.  But we are in Greenwood now...it isn't perfect but you do what you can with it.  The schools do well considering we have the poorest schoolboard in NS!  I happen to work in the school system, and have spent a lot of time at both the elementary and high school levels.  West Kings has been undergoing renovations for a couple years now and is blessed to have an incredible staff.  Professional jobs are scarce but there is work to be had if you want it. I had to switch careers when I moved here but I am ok with that.  I love the fact that we are only a short trip away from most of NS's attractions.  And there are many.  People come from all over to see the maritimes.  So it can't be all bad!
Gaspasser, I'm sorry you had a bad experience but it isn't as bad as you make it seem.  Drugs at a high school?  Hello!!  How many highschools are you aware of where the kids don't have access to pot?!  You can't smell the farms all summer, unless you are trolling the highway with your windows rolled down.  So what if the cultures are mixing...can't shelter your kids from the real world forever! I don't think your experience here is a common one.  Most people who come here are happy to be here.


----------



## gaspasser (24 May 2006)

nschickie, please don''t get me wrong.  I did enjoy my 8 1/2 years in G'wood.  We were only about an hour and a half from our families in Sackville (which I feel bad about leaving seeing as both parents are having a hard time with age related illnesses).  Camping was great and the small town feeling was nice. We had all kinds great friends who we could rely on in a pinch.  I guess 8 and a half years was enough. Personally, my work environment started to stagnate, so it was time to go.  I was trying to convey some of the pros and cons of being in the valley, it's not like its a big city in Ontario or Halifax.  I also agree with your "good" points.  By the way, we both forgot to mention that fresh produce is fantastic.  Pick you own "anything" in the summer.  We liked the strawberries up the road in Auburn, real cheap too.  
    Like all places, it's what you make it.  We had a great time there but like I said, 8 1/2 years is long enough.  If you know any truckers there, tell 'em Derek says hi.


----------

